# 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT automatic shifting problem



## ehuntsch (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT 6 speed automatic with 5000 miles on it.

When I drive the car shifts up properly but if I hover around 28 MPH or 61 MPH the car will continuously downshift and upshift and I can see the tachometer blipping. If I put it in cruise control the car still seems to shift up and down. If I go 65 the car doesn't have any problems.

In addition, if I slow down and let my foot off the gas and then accelerate (for example, the light turns green) it sometimes get stuck in what seems to be the wrong gear, then jerks forward and accelerates after downshifting seconds later.

Is this normal? Has anyone else encountered this problem or resolved it? It the turbo or transmission messed up?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 28 mph thing is right at the minimum throttle/roadspeed upshift to fifth point.....so you are kindof creating that one and I have had the same experience......not jolting the car but definately confusing the trans.
The 61 mph target makes no sense and may be a concern.
The torque converter light throttle lockup occurs in conjunction with the third gear shift.....some have noted that upshift has a abrupt feeling and the tc application is why.
Again, light throttle application will allow the shift to sixth at around 42 mph.......so, from that point onward the torque converter is locked and it is in its highest gear......you are seeing something essentially twenty miles per hour beyond that point.......I have never seen this occur and don't recall any forum members posting this type of concern.

The 'slowdown/throttle reapply' situation is common and it seems like most computer controlled autoboxes available today share these 'Confused' moments.

I'm inclined to say drive it in 6m next time you are at that 61 mph target and see if it acts the same.......

Rob


----------



## ehuntsch (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for a lot of great information. I think you're exactly right - at 61 MPH there should be no blipping of the tachometer and shifting. I am going to take it in to the shop. I am sure they're going to give me the old "that seems fine" ... what should I do to actually get them to deal with this? It is not normal.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Make certain you road test the car with the transmission tech so he can see what it takes to reproduce the concern.

Avoid dropping it off with only a description of what the concern is......a good way to get a 'No problem found...cannot duplicate' report.

Rob


----------

